# Welcher RAM?



## fluessig (19. Dezember 2002)

hi ich möchte mir morgen ein ASUS A7N8X mit einem AMD Athlon XP 2000+ kaufen. Frage: welchen RAM brauch ich dafür? PC2100 2700??? Die Frage ist peinlich - ich hab mich schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr über Hardware informiert.


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Dezember 2002)

PC3200/PC2700/PC2100/PC1600, sollte laut asus.com gehen


----------



## fluessig (20. Dezember 2002)

und was ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Timerly (20. Dezember 2002)

Ich empfehle dir 2700 oder 2100 mit ner Cas Latenz von 2.

Sind Preis-Leistungsmäßig im Moment recht ok.


----------

